# Bildkomprimierung



## Eva (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute, 

wir müssen aufgrund unseres Studienprojektes ein Farbbild (eines Gesichtes) auf 150 Byte komprimieren, dass verdammt wenig ist. 
Wir haben es bereits mit JPG2000 probiert, aber unter 1KB kommen wir nicht. 
Deshalb möchte ich gerne wissen, ob es andere Möglichkeiten, Tools gibt, um das utopische Ziel zu erreichen. 

Danke, Eva


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

Also wenn du das Bild hier noch mal schnell hinzugegeben hättest... 

aber ega... ich versuchs mal mit einem Foto von an Freund von mir..

JPEG, 1600x1200 pxl, jetzt 444 kB

verkleinern auf 25%, und Kompressionsfaktor 75 (bei JPEG) , jetzt 61kB

auf 16 Farben ändern, Größe weiter zurück (200x150), als gif speichern, noch immer fast 8kB, aber noch sehr gut zu erkennen.

mal rechnen: 150B = 15 x 10 pxl bei 1B/pxl.
wir sind aber bei 4b/pxl. also müssen wir auf  30x20 pxl herunter...
Das sieht jetzt nichtmehr so gut aus...

Und wir haben noch das Problem, dass wir einen Image-Header haben..

Eine andere Möglichkeit: wir gehen auf 1bit/pxl. Dann bekommen wir 1200 pxl (ohne Header)
--> 40x30
Das ganze hab ich dann als "Portable Bitmap" (pbm) mit binary-compression abgespeichert. Hat jetzt noch 159B.


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

eine verkleinerte Version vom Orginal (die Stufe mit 16 Farben und 300x200 pxl)


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

...und das (etwas dürftige) Ergebnis:


----------



## Eva (27. Januar 2004)

hallo, 
danke für dein Ausprobieren an einem Bild, aber wir haben es selber ziemlich oft versucht, auf weniger als 1KB zu kommen -> geht nicht, da die Person nicht mehr zu erkennen ist. 

Du hast da etwas von Image - Header geschrieben? was meinst du damit genau 

eva


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Eva!

Eine Bilddatei ist so aufgebaut, dass erst mal verschiedene Informationen über den Aufbau der Datei stehen: Bei dem Format, dass ich für das Endprodukt genommen hab (man kann es auch in einem ASCII-Format speichern, damit man es im Text-Editor schön anschaun kann) sieht das etwa so aus (nur zur Erklärung, kein Anspruch, dass das in diesem Format exakt so ist): P1 40 30 ...
P1  // 1 bit pro Pixel
40 30  // Länge und Breite des Bildes in Pixel

Dann kommen die Farbwerte der Pixel (in diesem Format auch im Texteditor schön zu erkennen. Bei Gif, Jpeg und co. ist das nicht so einfach, weil hier die Daten komprimiert werden.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Eva (27. Januar 2004)

okay verstehe!

danke!
Eva


----------

